# Youtube not loading more videos



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 7, 2012)

So, I'm having problems with the "Load more" button on youtube, I press it and it won't load any other videos. I used Opera's inspect tool, and saw that it says "<button type="button" class="feed-load-more yt-uix-button" onclick=";return false;" role="button">"  I don't know anything about programming, but the part where it says "return false" kinda makes me think that's were it went wrong. Can anyone here help?


http://i.imgur.com/2rAjQ.png An image if you need it.


----------



## erocker (Jan 7, 2012)

Make sure Flash is updated.

Have you tried a different browser?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 7, 2012)

erocker said:


> Make sure Flash is updated.
> 
> Have you tried a different browser?



downloading new flash, and youtube works fine with IE 9 (but really, who wants to use IE?). Firefox I can press it, but it goes away and nothing loads.

EDIT: I updated flash, and still no change.


----------

